# Movie Review- Hitch



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome! I laughed so hard! Will Smith is a great actor. What a great crossover into romantic comedys for him! I would go see this flick.  

Its got a great cast with Will Smith, Eva Mendes, Kevin James (from Raymond), Michael Rapaport, Ato Essandoh.

I give it 2 thumbs up!


----------

